# Growling puppy



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

What do you guys think about a puppy who growls at an early age? I guess an example would be the puppy from the Tiekerhook website. What does this usually indicate the dog will be later on?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Depends on what triggers the growling and who/what is it directed towards.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

The puppy in question will growl if bothered during the bite, or I guess you could say if he doesn't like what you're doing, but it doesn't seem to affect him in any way (say, he will continue to play and so on). As I said, the closest example I could see is the puppy video from Tiekerhook although this puppy is much younger.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Lyn Chen said:


> The puppy in question will growl if bothered during the bite, or I guess you could say if he doesn't like what you're doing, but it doesn't seem to affect him in any way (say, he will continue to play and so on). As I said, the closest example I could see is the puppy video from Tiekerhook although this puppy is much younger.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I have noticed with certain GSDs lines, growling is too much defense or weak nerves. With Mals, it can be too much drive and a frustrated dog, or weak nerves. I have used a stud dog that produces in particular loud dogs in the bite. Some even continue barking in the grip, just loaded in drive. Yet, still strong dogs.

Now, if your pup has a the drive the hit the tug or rag, but reacts to contact from the decoy by growling and avoiding contact, I would generally be concerned and really work on trying to find a decoy that will make bitework more fun and less pressure.

That is other huge component here, not always noticed, a bad decoy can put tons of unnecessary mental force on a young dog, thus creating conflict and growling is a result of that. I see a lot of dogs and pups ruined with bad decoys but not on purpose.

Bryan


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

This is the video Lyn was referring to:

http://www.tiekerhook.com/video/ultra.wmv


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks mike-i was wondering. i'll go watch the vid now, but i haven't often seen pups (like8 wk olds) growling at much once they're away from the litter. and i don't think i'd like it if i DID see a young pup growling at everyday kind of stuff....


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i LIKE that pup!! but why would a person want to *stress* him like that so young (tho it reallly didn't seem to bother the pup much)? i guess maybe for a selection test kind of thing, but not on a regular basis at that age it might be revealing.

and tiekerhook breeds, shall we say, "no-nonsense" GSD from what i understand. not for the faint of heart or beginners.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Lyka was like that as a pup, she still is some days. I like pups that can get angry.

That video was a demonstration by Koos of young aggression in his pups to show you the Nick / Yoschy linebreeding he does.


----------

